# AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOO



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

HO I SUOCERI A CASA!


IL CAMION DELLA LASONIL PIENO DI CHANEL, PRESTO!





TUMP RITUMP E...

SUPER TUMP!


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

_

non mi rimane che ...

_


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Febbraio 2013)

ok.
Per prima cosa controlla la respirazione.
Fingi un'otite virale e metti i tappi alle orecchie.
Poi sorridi. Un rictus. 
E pensa alle orchi. Pensa che appena vanno via vai all'ikea e per portarle a casa devi noleggiare un furgone.
Poi, da mangiare cose semplici. Un sacco di pasta, anzi, meglio pasta al forno, che induce sonnolenza.
Sempre sorridendo.
Flap flap a manetta a Mattia come se fossi reduce da una tempesta di sabbia.
E chiedi consigli a tua suocera, chiedi consigli pure sul colore della carta igienica, falle assaggiare tutto. 
Se puoi cammina scalza, se Mattia ti chiede qualcosa di particolarmente svampi fai finta di nulla e rispondigli come se fosse una domanda sensata. 
Ricorda la respirazione e soprattutto focalizza il momento in cui usciranno.
Forza. Sei nelle mie preghiere.


----------

